# My Tank - Crypt Evolved (56K warning)



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Let me share with you my planted tank collection. Hope you enjoy it. 

April 2005









May 2005









June 2005


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Cryptocoryne Undulata: Before & After


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

End of June 2005


















July 2005
limnophila aromatica


















ammania gracilis - evolving









Red nymphaea sp.









Green nymphaea sp.









glosso s. & ramhorn - the diligent worker









Rainbow in.....daily progress meeting


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

rainbow - swimming in turbo mode. Need bracketing for this.









July 2005









Aug 2005


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Sept 2005



























Rainbows....still busy meeting..... ??


----------



## ferco (Nov 22, 2006)

wow that's a lot of pictures but i have to say worth the wait! amazing! so clear and sharp thanks for sharring!!!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have to ask about your crypt: Before what and after what?


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> I have to ask about your crypt: Before what and after what?


Hi,
Sorry I forgot to mention. This is my 1st planted tank on real aquatic soil + Aquaclay + sand. The cryptocoryne is growing fast and color change pink to dark red. The "after" picture is taken after 2 months or so. I have done many some changes during that time, including using more intense Hagen LifeGlo2.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. I was thinking that it looked iron deficient in the 'before' picture.


----------

